# Instant Coffee Or Simlar Thats Drinkable For Work



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

I have developed a taste for nice fresh coffee now that i have my espresso machine and grinder. However i no longer can stand the taste of instant coffee or the coffee machine at work. So is there anything in instant form that is nice enough to drink and that i can take to work? I know there are all sort of instants and some special coffees in sachets ie cappicino. I dont mind if its expensive as the coffee machine is 45p- a cup.

any suggestions folks. im missing having coffee at work.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Why not get something like an Aeropress - light, portable and reasonably cheap. Makes a very good cup of coffee too. Alternatively, a dripper is even cheaper - put on top of a mug and away you go.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Why not get something like an Aeropress - light, portable and reasonably cheap. Makes a very good cup of coffee too. Alternatively, a dripper is even cheaper - put on top of a mug and away you go.


Thanks for the suggestions, i watched videos on both methods and they are too time consuming and tedious. I work in a big factory, so i can go to the canteen and make a hot drink, i have access to a fridge, microwave and filtered urn. I dont mind spending money on an appliance i just think the above methods would put me off making coffee.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

mystic.bertie said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, i watched videos on both methods and they are too time consuming and tedious. I work in a big factory, so i can go to the canteen and make a hot drink, i have access to a fridge, microwave and filtered urn. I dont mind spending money on an appliance i just think the above methods would put me off making coffee.


Some of the methods for aeropress make it appear complicated/time consuming. It really doesn't have to be. It's prob the quickest way to make good coffee and really easy to clean. Could be done in under a minute if you use pre ground.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Neill said:


> Some of the methods for aeropress make it appear complicated/time consuming. It really doesn't have to be. It's prob the quickest way to make good coffee and really easy to clean. Could be done in under a minute if you use pre ground.


I see, the method i saw the guy used a small stand to squeexe the coffee into the cup. Thats not practical for me i dont have anywhere to store something. Can it be done using just the aeropress and the cup?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah, aeropress with filter paper and a mug/cup. Look up the brew guide on hasbean. They're also pretty cheap to buy and come with plenty of filter papers.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Before my office colleagues adopted freshly made coffee as standard, I used to get by with using those little single serve creamers & sometimes a spoon of drinking chocolate in with the instant.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I was horrified learn the using an Aeropress was time consuming, am I doing something wrong, when I do it the preparation only takes the time it takes the kettle to boil then I have one minute standing time and the plunge.

Sacrifice a little freshness and grind the beans just before you set off for work and I'm sure after using the aeropress for a couple of days you will understand people commenting on the time consuming/tedious remark.

Ian


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the basic answer is that once you have developed a taste for fresh coffee instant just doesn't cut it.

The only other thing I can think of is a thermos, or make yourself multiple shots in the morning allowing it to go cold and add hot water at work. The latter suggestion wont taste great, but perhaps better than instant.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the replies, im due to order some beans from hasbean so i may as well order the Aeropress too.

If i wanted to try using my own ground coffee, what would be a good way to store a small amount of ground coffee for taking to work to use that day say enough for 2 cups.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Any airtight container - preferably not much bigger than the volume of ground coffee you want to put in it n


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Any airtight container - preferably not much bigger than the volume of ground coffee you want to put in it n


nothing springs to mind do you have any suggestions?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Store the whole beans in a Porlex hand grinder, then grind enough for a cup at a time whilst the kettle boils?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

mystic.bertie said:


> nothing springs to mind do you have any suggestions?


Something like a small Tupperware / locktite box. I think sainsburys do a spice jar that has a metal spring locking lid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Store the whole beans in a Porlex hand grinder, then grind enough for a cup at a time whilst the kettle boils?


That's a good idea. I have a porlex and whilst its definitely got its limitations it wouldn't take long to grind your beans at work. A hand grinder isn't to everyone's liking however.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

KILNER jars used for bottling fruit etc are totally airtight /cookshops.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

They do small versions of them too.

http://m.sainsburys.co.uk/mt/www.sainsburys.co.uk/sol/shop/home_and_garden/122802167_sainsburys-spice-canister.html?un_jtt_v_show=all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## l3radduz (Jun 25, 2012)

Personal i would use a Porlex or Hario hand mill, you can grind the amount of coffee you need in the time it takes for the kettle to boil. From everything i have been taught ground coffee goes stale within minutes but taking pre ground will still beet instant hands down.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I use a small tupperware box. Holds about 40g of grounds which is enough for my three cups during the day. Couple of quid from Sainsburys


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

many thanks for all the replies, i have ordered the aeropress brewer, ill grind my coffee before i leave for work so ill get down to sainsburys and look for them storage tubs or jars, whatever they may have. Thanks all.


----------

